
Show HN: Vue-ApexCharts – Interactive Charts for Vue.js - junedchhipa
https://github.com/apexcharts/vue-apexcharts
======
harrisreynolds
ApexCharts looks nice!

I completely understand building a modern charting library.

We've built something similar at Chartly [1]; makes a big difference having
great interactivity and styling out of the box!

[1] [https://chart.ly](https://chart.ly)

~~~
junedchhipa
Nice! What do you use under the hood for Chartly?

